
First off-chain bi-directional Ethereum mainnet wallet - rami-khalil
https://wallet.liquidity.network
======
agorabinary
Just read whitepaper. I'll check in on this project once there they open
source the code so I can run my own payment channel hub. Until then it's a
centralized system (and even then.. maybe still).

"LiquidChain GmbH plans to operate several Liquidity.Network hubs on top of
the Ethereum blockchain building the foundation for instant and cheap
transmission of crypto. Anyone however will be able to operate a
Liquidity.Network hub once the software is open sourced."

~~~
rami-khalil
Wonderful, we have a whole lot in store for potential hub operators. You can
email us at contact@liquidity.network if you're interested in any updates
being sent to you directly!

------
rami-khalil
Based on NOCUST N-Party Payment Hubs
[https://liquidity.network/NOCUST_Liquidity_Network_Paper.pdf](https://liquidity.network/NOCUST_Liquidity_Network_Paper.pdf)

~~~
rami-khalil
A bit more about the company behind this:

LiquidChain was founded last year in Zurich. It's a licensed financial
intermediary, and a member of the Financial Services Standards Association
(VQF) in Switzerland. Its main focus is making cryptocurrency
microtransactions a feasible reality.

------
deft
Besides your shitty ESL whitepaper, can you actually explain HOW this is
decentralized in the slightest?

Also why doesn't your token sale use your product? You specifically call out
airdrops in the whitepaper. Even if its a paid airdrop, the issues you
mentioned remain

~~~
saagarjha
Please comment on the content of the whitepaper rather than the proficiency of
the English used to write it.

~~~
deft
I did. The whitepaper offers no details on how this is decentralized. Please
answer my questions rather that attempting to bicker.

~~~
tonytran
Why the Liquidity.Network is not Centralized? How to define
(de-)centralization: (1) Who owns the funds? (2) How redundant is a system?
(3) Can a central entity censor? Regarding Liquidity we have the following
properties: 1\. A user owns at any time its funds (with the private key). Not
the hub operator, or any other entity can “steal“ the users funds. A hub is
not a bank nor a custodian. 2\. Liquidity is designed such that many hubs can
be interconnected in a network of hubs to provide redundancy, similar to a
network of Lightning peers. 3\. A hub can choose to not forward payments. If
that were to happen, the user can simply remove his funds from the hub’s smart
contract, which the hub operator cannot prevent. The user would then join
another hub.

------
shp0ngle
oh I can be bi-directional, if you know what I mean

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

